# Feeding my goldfish alternatives to goldfish food



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

I read somewhere that fish food loses it's nutritional value after a few months (or was it weeks) and to only get enough fish food to last a month (or something close to that). The problem is, I have enough goldfish food to last me years! So i've been thinking, what if I start feeding my goldfish something other than goldfish food? Only, I don't know what to feed them! I've read somewhere that earthworms are okay, and so are some vegetables, but what vegetables?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you keep your food sealed (in ziplocs maybe) or even in the freezer it will stay nutritious longer. And you can buy liquid vitamin supplement to add to dry food. I don't think goldfish should have earthworms (too high in fat) but vegatables should work. I've heard of lettuce, squash, zuccini, peas all being fed to fish. Search old threads for how to prepare (i've heard of clips, rubber bands, boiling water baths, etc.) Alway remove anything uneaten after 24 hours to prevent fouling the water.


----------

